# Having your own panel van converted



## Armadillo (May 1, 2005)

We have an extra long Ford Transit 350 which we are thinking about having converted.It's 18 months old and has 25k on the clock so not knackered yet. No, we wouldn't be doing this ourselves!! Does anyone know who does this kind of thing? Is it very expensive? We currently have a big Burstner Delfin 695 and I'd be reluctant to have to give up all the mod cons but reckon I could manage with a smaller fridge/freezer and maybe no oven. We are very happy with the Burstner, but feel as if a panel van conversion would be more true to our ideals.

Also, someone has suggested that we might find it difficult to sell a conversion at a later date. Anyone experienced that?


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Not in your area, mine was done by Florida conversions in the West midlands, but I'm sure there are others, best thing is you get to choose your own layout within reason,


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Armadillo said:


> We have an extra long Ford Transit 350 which we are thinking about having converted.It's 18 months old and has 25k on the clock so not knackered yet. No, we wouldn't be doing this ourselves!! Does anyone know who does this kind of thing? Is it very expensive? We currently have a big Burstner Delfin 695 and I'd be reluctant to have to give up all the mod cons but reckon I could manage with a smaller fridge/freezer and maybe no oven. We are very happy with the Burstner, but feel as if a panel van conversion would be more true to our ideals.
> 
> Also, someone has suggested that we might find it difficult to sell a conversion at a later date. Anyone experienced that?


There is a danger that your choice of layout, finish etc might be so personal that only you would want the van. On the other hand everything is a compromise so who's to say that your compromise won't be the best thing ever and everyon ewill want to copy it.

Regards Frank

PS I know a chap who went to Rainbow conversions and was very pleased I will be emailing him soon and will get an address.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Aren't you the lucky one They are based In the South
Rainbow Conversions 5, Venture Court, Boleness Road, Wisbech, Cambridgeshire. PE13 2XQ Tel 01945 585931

>>LINK<<

Some photos of my friends Trafic are on the site.

email [email protected]

Regrads Frank


----------



## 90235 (May 1, 2005)

I had an older style SWB Transit converted by Middlesex Motorcaravans. You can read about my experience in the current issue of MMM. 
It's not really a cheaper option (mainly due to the labour/time) but you do get the type of conversion you want in the main. 
I can recommend Middlesex Motorcaravans without hesitation. 
Bob


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

*conversion plans*

I read this month's MMM article about Bob's conversion with great interest, as Middlesex Motorcaravans are due to convert my VW T5 next month. I was pleased he was very happy with their work. What I have seen of their other conversions and from my planning with them it would certainly be worth your time giving them a call.
Link to their websiteMML
Good luck
Mark


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> but feel as if a panel van conversion would be more true to our ideals.


Hi Armadillo,

I know what you mean having downsized myself, best thing I did 

There was a company on EBay advertising this very service, they were quite reasonable and the quality looked very good, because you already have a van it might be worth looking into.

Unfortunately it takes a bit of searching through all the motorhomes for sale, here is the link to EBay...
Motorhomes & Campervans Click Here

MHS...Rob


----------

